# Nelson Sauvin - 4pines Kolsch?



## iralosavic (5/1/12)

Just tried a Knappstein lager for the first time. Very evident Nelson Sauvin hop taste and aroma. It got me thinking... Is 4Pines Kolsch predominantly Nelson Sauvin too? My memory is a little hazy regarding the Kolsch, but this flavour is what I would describe as floral musk and I've called the 4Pines Kolsch just that on a number of occasions.

I'm just starting to put the hop names to flavours I'm familiar with through commercial beers, which is exciting as it will be of great service to my brewing endeavours.


Cheers


----------



## Clutch (5/1/12)

Not sure, would like to find a recipe for it.


----------



## iralosavic (5/1/12)

Would definitely not think so, although the Kolsch is not estery 

EDIT: My post no longer makes sense as it appears I either tripped out or your post and mine were modified lol 

In any case, I have decided that NS is the dominant hop in the 4P Kolsch. Anyone who feels otherwise is welcome to contradict/educate me


----------



## jkeske (5/1/12)

iralosavic said:


> ... Is 4Pines Kolsch predominantly Nelson Sauvin too?



4 pines says they use Southern Cross for bittering and B-Saaz for aroma

http://www.4pinesbeer.com.au/beers/kolsch


----------



## iralosavic (5/1/12)

jkeske said:


> 4 pines says they use Southern Cross for bittering and B-Saaz for aroma
> 
> http://www.4pinesbeer.com.au/beers/kolsch



That's freaky - the similarity with NS is bizzare.


----------



## Nick JD (6/1/12)

4 Pines Kolsch doesn't taste anything like Nelson Sauvin.

Make an APA with just NS in it. 30 IBUs in one addition at 15 minutes.

That's Nelson Sauvin.

Then again, B Saaz was in short supply a while back ... maybe the Kolsch recipe did the old changeroonie?


----------



## iralosavic (6/1/12)

Nick JD said:


> 4 Pines Kolsch doesn't taste anything like Nelson Sauvin.
> 
> Make an APA with just NS in it. 30 IBUs in one addition at 15 minutes.
> 
> ...



Well that is a possibility, I suppose, although the flavour couldn't have been too different to the original recipe or else regular drinkers would have been confused and kicked up a fuss.

So perhaps it is more likely that B Saaz is present in the Knappstein? Like I said, I'd describe it primarily as floral and musky, and secondarily citrusy. I may very well be describing a different hop.


----------



## DJR (7/11/12)

I do like Nelson in a Kolsch but I reckon the B Saaz is definitely correct - the B Saaz varies a lot between seasons I found and does give the taste of the 4 Pines kolsch - it's pretty heavy on it as it's quite hoppy. B Saaz has a very different flavour to Czech saaz which is good in some styles (new world shizz) and not so good in others (old world shizz  )

Just doing a Kolsch right now with 2575, US Saaz bittering and aroma (30g at 60m and 20g at 5m) and a touch of Nelson Sauvin (5g at 5m)...


----------



## Droughtmaster (7/11/12)

nelson savinion i have been told tastes like white wine is that right as i have made a DSGA but have used 1/2 amarillo and 1/2 NS, heard that NS originaly tasted like pasionfruit. am i wrong or was i given wrong advice


----------



## Hippy (8/11/12)

Droughtmaster said:


> nelson savinion i have been told tastes like white wine is that right as i have made a DSGA but have used 1/2 amarillo and 1/2 NS, heard that NS originaly tasted like pasionfruit. am i wrong or was i given wrong advice



Some swear it tastes like passionfruit while others give it a grape like character. I've used it myself to dry hop a DSGA and would probably give it more grape in that context.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (8/11/12)

The next Kolsch I'm planning is OG 1.110, Simcoe to 80IBU, 2g/L Centennial @ 20, 0 and day 5 using Wyeast 3724 @ 24*C


----------



## mfeighan (8/11/12)

was gonna bite but i think i got trolled


----------



## mckenry (8/11/12)

Droughtmaster said:


> nelson savinion i have been told tastes like white wine is that right as i have made a DSGA but have used 1/2 amarillo and 1/2 NS, heard that NS originaly tasted like pasionfruit. am i wrong or was i given wrong advice



Yes it does. From NZ hops Limited;

The essential oil profile displays fresh crushed gooseberries a descriptor often used for the grape variety Sauvignon Blanc, giving rise to this varietys name.


----------



## bignath (8/11/12)

iralosavic said:


> So perhaps it is more likely that B Saaz is present in the Knappstein? Like I said, I'd describe it primarily as floral and musky, and secondarily citrusy. I may very well be describing a different hop.



I can't imagine Knappsetin using B Saaz.

As you know, NS is that beers signature hop. It's typically the first cab off the ranks when someone asks "what beer best showcases NS?"

B Saaz (Motueka) and NS taste nothing alike to me.

They both have the florally thing, NS has heaps of citrus to it too though which i don't find in B Saaz. B Saaz has a slight spice to it which won't be found in NS.

Very different animals.

EDIT: 
Iralosavic,
Have you run your thoughts and queries past Goomba? He's deep into his NZ varieties like me, but i reckon he would be better at flavour descriptors than myself.
We both use a lot of NZ hops in our beers. (With the exception of Citra and occasionally some POR for aussie stuff, I brew pretty much exclusively with NZ varieties.)


----------

